# Vergleich Slide 150 2014 vs 2015



## slowlifter (1. November 2014)

Hallo kann jemand aus der Praxis berichten wie sich die Bikes vom Fahrgefuehl unterscheiden? Mochte das 14er gern, wurde bergab nur tlw. zu unruhig. Am 15er finde ich das Gewicht schon recht heftig. Duerfte der F34 und den Laufraedern geschuldet sein.


----------



## malben (7. Januar 2015)

davon abgesehen, dass hier zwei unterschiedliche Jahrgänge verglichen werden...
Das 2014 läuft noch mit 26" LRS, das 2015 in 27,5" / 650B und dazu noch ein CARBON Modell.
Die Ausstattungsvarianten spielen dann auch noch hinein.

Der Hauptunterschied liegt wohl auch in der Geometrie. Vom Gewicht her liegen die 16" Alu Varianten "nur" 300 gr. auseinander.
Beispielsweise sind folgende Bauteile Neu / Modell 8.0: Reverb Stealth und LRS Mavic Crossroc XL, breiteren Race Face Lenker 760mm,

Allein in der Modellvarianten SLIDE 27,5 liegen die Gewichtsunterschiede 350 gramm auseinander (9.0 - 13,35 Kg; 9.0HD - 13,7 kg)

Ich hab ein SLIDE 150 8.0 aus 2014 und liege vom Gewicht her auch um die 13,3 Kg.

ABER am 03.04 & 04.04.2015 findet ein RADON Testival in Stromberg statt. Anmeldungen laufen. und Probefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (8. Januar 2015)

am 27,5er sind die lenker breiter und die vorbauten kürzer und der lenkwinkel is flacher.

meine freundin hats 8.0 in weiß. das unterscheidet sich vom slide carbon 160 eig nur in 10mm weniger federweg und etwas längerem steuerrohr. Würde man hier ne 160er Pike verbasteln hätte man eigentlich fast ein slide 160 in alu. Hab deswegen bewusst das Brot und Butter Modell genommen für die Dame des Hauses.

Da werf ich eig auch nur die Laufräder raus und schnall da 30mm Felgen drauf. Kurbel auf 2-fach umstricken und das Ding is top.


----------

